# New PA or New Outback



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm looking for some opinions from anybody that has made the switch from the PA to the Outback, or vice versa. More specifically, anybody that has moved to the 2015 Outback with the new seat.

I had an old school PA that I loved, but my fishing partner and myself both had newborns last year which led to the sell of both our PAs. We mostly fished inshore, and only got off the beach a few times. There were 2 reasons we shyed away from the beach: 1. The damn things are heavy 2. We were only granted about 5 hours to get out of the house without the kids, and draggin those damn things across the sand was not worth it for at most 2 hours of fishing.

Well, said kids are older and much easier to handle than last year. So, we have been given our "jewels" back, and we want to get back to fishing. At first, we were both set on the new PAs, because that is what we are used to, and why "downgrade" to anything else.

A few different factors are weighing in on our decisions on which would be the practical purchase. 
1. We plan to make a trip to the keys for some get away time, and plan to take the yaks with us. Hauling 2 Outbacks instead of 2 PAs would obviously be easier.

2. We both have campers, and want to bring the yaks with us when camping as we mainly head to the beach. Putting the PA on a rack over the cab doesn't sound like much fun. 

3. We want to get offshore more often than we used to, but the PAs have not got any lighter, and we haven't got any stronger.

So, basically, it's a logistics compromise. Before the Outback seat was upgraded, this was not even considered, but I believe the new Vantage CT seat will be comfortable enough for us to sit in all day. Should we give up the room of the PA for easier transport, or will we really miss what we had once we get on the water?

Thanks for reading my ramblings. I'm sure this topic has been covered, but most comparisons were not for the new Outback, and while a few guys said they don't miss the PA as much as they thought they would, they didn't really mention what they actually did miss about the PA.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Following, want to see some opinions.

I have been doing a LOT of research and the more I see the more I lean towards the Outback.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

My personal preference would be the outback just because I cartop my kayak and I like to just grab and go. Im 5'8 155lbs and have no problems standing in any kayak. So space/stability isn't a concern for me. I guess it just depends on the person.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Consider this. You can let the kids go with you if you get the PA's...


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

I switched from the Outback to the PA due to the comfort while offshore. After experiencing both in several conditions, the PA hands down just gives you so much flexibility while on the water. When I was in the Outback for 5+ Hours, I felt it. I have been 8+ on the PA and never cried until I got back to shore realizing I had to get it to my truck lol. 

I do agree about getting it to the water is a hassle, but imo it is the only disadvantage. Beach wheels cure most of the pain, but it still sucks.

Like the previous post, the kids can ride along with you when the time is right.

PS: Im 5'9 188lbs.


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a PA and I built a rear facing seat on top of my milk crate so my 7 year old can go trolling with me. Works great in the pond behind my house. We'll see how it works in the gulf in a couple months.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

For me ... the stability of the PA definitely was the difference. Out in the GOM a flipped kayak is no fun... ask me how I know lol


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> Consider this. You can let the kids go with you if you get the PA's...


This was one thing that help me sell it to the wife. "But babe, it's family friendly". My real goal is to talk the wife into getting an outback, and I can just take it when I want to. 



Schizknit said:


> I switched from the Outback to the PA due to the comfort while offshore. After experiencing both in several conditions, the PA hands down just gives you so much flexibility while on the water. When I was in the Outback for 5+ Hours, I felt it. I have been 8+ on the PA and never cried until I got back to shore realizing I had to get it to my truck lol.
> 
> I do agree about getting it to the water is a hassle, but imo it is the only disadvantage. Beach wheels cure most of the pain, but it still sucks.


This is the response I keep going back to in my head. Sure, the Outback will be easier to drag to the beach, but once I'm out there, will I still be a little uncomfortable? With the PA, I know getting it to the water is miserable, but I'll be comfortable for the rest of the day. 

So, even if it takes me an extravagant 30 miserable minutes to get to the water, for the next 6-8 hours I'll be comfortable. With the Outback, say it takes only 15 not so bad minutes to get to the water, will I still be a little uncomfortable for the next 6-8 hours. 

Sounds like 30 minutes of misery for 8 hours of comfortable fun, and then another 30 minutes of misery. Or, maybe, 15 minutes of being uncomfortable for 8 hours of uncomfortable fun, and another 15 minutes of being uncomfortable?


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

If I had the means to transport a PA, I'd probably have a PA over my outback. That being said, I can take the outback off my car top solo and can carry it on my back if I have to. It's a little faster than the PA too.


----------



## Lost_NWerner (Jan 24, 2015)

You can put a small beach chair in the back of an outback as well. I've done it several times with my 9 year old. Returning to shore in an outback with big surf is a little easier as well. I haven't lost it yet and I've returned in 3" seas a few times. I know it will happen eventually, though. If your on a budget you can just about fully fit your outback for offshore for the price of a PA.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I switched from the outback to the PA for 1 reason only the advantage seat! It was well worth it except when I am dragging 130lbs of plastic and gear through sugar sand 1/4 mile in 90 plus degree temps. The first time I did it after fishing all day In the gulf hauling that monster back up the beach I got overheated and got sick. After that I take my time take a lot of little breaks and no worries. It still sucks though. I could only imagine trying to car top the thing after all that.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I like the Outback for speed and ease of loading/transporting. I strongly considered upgrading to the PA for the seat, but since the 2015 Outback has the new seat, Outback all the way. I have never come close to dumping it except on surf landings, and you'd have to ask JD or someone else who has experience in both about stability on the landing.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I can lift my Outback up over my head by myself and set it on top of my Toyota hatchback- that's certainly not happening with the PA.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

If I had not bought my PA last year and was looking for another one no question I would get the new 2015 outback with the seat upgrade. I loved the outback for the reasons already stated. I have considered adding it to the fleet but I really don't want the backlash from the other half she sometimes just don't understand.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Bencatch, I have been researching hard. So far, I really can't find justification in the PA over the Outback other than overall storage and deck space. With the modifications to the Outback this year you get the best seat on the market, you now have a flattened deck space for standing, the width between the gunwales is only a 1" difference. 

I was sold that I wanted a PA a few weeks ago. After really doing some research and crunching some numbers I really like what the Outback has to offer. You really get the best of both worlds with this boat. Can't wait to get in one.


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm really trying to talk myself into it, but I'm not sure I will be as comfortable in the Outback as I would be in the PA. Maybe if I hadn't had a PA before I wouldn't know what I was missing, but when sitting in the Outback, I feel a little cramped. I think I could get over it, but I mainly fish inshore and getting in the water isn't a problem.

I think I'm going to have to rent the Outback for the day, and get first hand experience. Another plus for Everything Kayak is that if you rent their kayaks and decide to purchase it after renting, they will not charge you for the rental. I believe most shops would do this, and this is probably the only way make a real educated decision.


----------



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

I've got the '15 Outback and do most of my fishing in Oahu. I have yet to feel uncomfortable 1-2 miles out in the open ocean with the Outback. I have fished with a couple guys who have PA's and they have no issues either in the open ocean. I have yet to do a surf launch/return with the Outback but the guys w/ the PA's have and they said it's a PIA because it's harder to get a paddle over the side to steer. The new outback w/ the Vantage seat allows you to sit up a little higher and makes it much easier to paddle. Just my .02. My 4 year old sits in the well behind me and trolls his spider man rod around as well, so it's definitely still family friendly if that's what you're going for.


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the first hand experience beerums. 

I sat in an Outback today on the water for about 15 minutes, stood up, sat down, adjusted seat, stood up, reached for the front hatch, sat down, etc... Never did it feel like I was at risk of being out of control. I thought maybe I would have the shaky leg effect when standing up, but I felt very solid. I won't say I felt as stable as I did in the PA, but I felt that I could stand up and throw a few casts if I wanted with ease. If you are on the fence between the OB and the PA for stability reasons, I strongly recommend you putting one in the water to run through your normal motions.

I'm 6'0 200lbs, and while I'm not an uncoordinated goon, I'm no ballerina either. I have decided to go with the Outback, and feel pretty confident about it. Now I just need to figure out the color. I like the blue, but I may lean towards the olive for duck hunting puposes.


----------



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm 6' 220lbs and feel extremely comfortable. I've yet to try and stand up in the outback because the swells in Hawaii are a little bigger than normal. I opted with the yellow color for added visibility.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Just got the call from Everything Kayak. Approved me, headed to pick up an Outback Sunday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

Very nice, I won't be far behind you.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Want to think you again for giving me the heads up on Everything Kayak. they have been great about answering my questions in regards to financing. Definitely looking forward to doing business with this group Sunday.


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad I could pass along the info, let us know how the transaction turns out. We will have to meet up and fish our new Outbacks soon.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*comfort over rated*

What you want is confidence and stability. If you flip a PA can flip it back over? If you can drag it back up the beach then go for it but even an OB loaded can be a pain after being out several hours in the heat. First test should be loading and unloading it then go from there. Id love to ride in PA instead of OB but I don't want to drag it, and cant car top it. People half my age struggle to get theirs up the beach at end of day and most need some help. I have never regretted the OB purchase.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

BigRed38 said:


> Want to think you again for giving me the heads up on Everything Kayak. they have been great about answering my questions in regards to financing. Definitely looking forward to doing business with this group Sunday.


I might have to check them out. Im on the market for a new outback aswell.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

spencer618 said:


> I might have to check them out. Im on the market for a new outback aswell.


 
I called today to check the application I submitted. The guy apologized and said he had no run it yet and to give him 15 mins. Calls me back in 5 minutes tells me what I'm approved for. Between today and my initial call I have probably called 3-4 times for information and such. Never once did I get someone that made it seem like my time wasn't important. 

Not saying any of our local dealers have done that, because they haven't. Just giving a general idea of service thus far. 

Have a few accessories I am going to get added to mine from them as well since my quoted budget from them will allow it. Hoping they will do the installs as well. If not I have no problem doing them. Will provide input on face-to-face service when I return Sunday. 

Add-ons-

Scotty Flush mount x2
YakAttack Zooka Tube (scotty)- x2
Yak Attack FF mount x2
Hobie Anchor Trolly
Hobie Sailing Rudder

Any other additions I may have missed?


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Square hatch upgrade!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

spencer618 said:


> Square hatch upgrade!


I am considering it. Only thing holding me back is the bucket for the square hatch will not fit in the Outback. Only the TMS will fit and I would want it for the additional storage access to put my fish bag below deck for easy access and stow away. But is it worth the extra $100, I don't know yet. :001_huh:


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm on the fence about the square hatch also.

I was there Sunday for about 2 hours, and they never acted like I was wasting their time. It was my 4th visit to the store mind you, without purchasing anything. I'm not much of an over the phone type of guy.

FYI, they did say that whatever accessories I purchased with the kayak, they would install for free, including the square hatch. I like doing most upgrades myself, but it's nice to know I have the option.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Bencatch said:


> I'm on the fence about the square hatch also.
> 
> I was there Sunday for about 2 hours, and they never acted like I was wasting their time. It was my 4th visit to the store mind you, without purchasing anything. I'm not much of an over the phone type of guy.
> 
> FYI, they did say that whatever accessories I purchased with the kayak, they would install for free, including the square hatch. I like doing most upgrades myself, but it's nice to know I have the option.


 
If I wasn't 2.5 hours away I would be in there as well lol. Them doing the install may sway me to get the hatch. I am not confident in my abilities to do that on my own. Screwing stuff in, no problem.. Cutting a larger hole in the hull not so much. I will probably talk with them to weigh the pro's and cons of the Rect hatch. I really like the circle hatch/bucket to lay important tackle in based on what I'm targeting that day. We shall see though. :shifty:

Do you know if they offer a discount on accessories when purchasing a Yak? If not no biggie, just curious.


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

I think I remember them saying they would give a 10% discount on anything but Hobie products. I think it is pretty standard, because I know Faithope Boat does it.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

10% is better than nothing if true lol. Hobie doesn't like to come off their gear do they lol.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Just buy both! Problem solved!:thumbup:


----------

